# Hull Ferry



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

Hi


Looking at the Hull port website, it says you can park o/night for £5.00, does that include motorhomes.???

tomnjune


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Hull*

Hi

The parking facility at Hull is a multi storey.

From memory though, as you approach the docks, there is a free parking area very close to the terminal, but I cannot comment about it's security etc etc, or if it is still there.

Phone the ferry operator on 01482 708200

Ta

Russell

Edit - wrong info given from my little book!


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

There is certainly a parking area before the check-in. However, does Hull do anything other than evening crossings and morning arrivals? It's a long time to wait if you miss the ferry and then have to wait until the next evening  

Admittedly we only use the Hull/Zeebrugge ferry.

Sue


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

some years ago we asked a warden on the car park at "The Deep" if we could stay there for the night. He said no problem.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Boff said:


> Hi,
> 
> some years ago we asked a warden on the car park at "The Deep" if we could stay there for the night. He said no problem.
> 
> ...


Ah but were your wheels still on when you woke up in the morning?.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

rayrecrok said:


> Ah but were your wheels still on when you woke up in the morning?.


Yes, they were. :wink:

Admittedly, however, it was five years ago, so maybe the situation has changed.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------

